# Audio Quotes



## Miguel (Feb 21, 2019)

I've been thinking about doing this for a while since it would be informative, but i don't know what would happen every time i post a new one. Thread might get a bump but, would it go away for double posting?.

Anyway here's the first:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 21, 2019)

It shouldn't be a problem to keep adding posts, the guy building his Hobbit hole in Bag End has been doing so.


----------



## Miguel (Feb 21, 2019)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> It shouldn't be a problem to keep adding posts, the guy building his Hobbit hole in Bag End has been doing so.



Cool


----------



## Miguel (Feb 21, 2019)

Here's another:


----------

